# Paris-Roubaix 2008



## Wondering Nomad (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm heading to Paris in a few weeks and I'm planning on heading out to the race. Does anybody have any recommendations on the best place to see the race? I found the route here. Also, are there any cool cycling related things to do that you know of?


----------



## rupenaik (Apr 30, 2007)

cool cycling related thing to do? i'd ride my bike.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Roubaix Velodrome*

If you plan it right, you can catch them at or around the feed zone, drive like mad, and catch the finish at the velodrome. Big screen tv there, food, etc. 

Or, pick a bar and stay all day, if the weather really sucks.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

The route you found is not exactly this year's route. Here is the 2008 route: http://www.letour.fr/2008/PRX/COURSE/fr/le_parcours.html

A few of us are getting together to watch the race start in Compiegne and then at a few of the cobbled sections. Interested in joining up?


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jul 3, 2006)

philippec said:


> The route you found is not exactly this year's route. Here is the 2008 route: http://www.letour.fr/2008/PRX/COURSE/fr/le_parcours.html
> 
> A few of us are getting together to watch the race start in Compiegne and then at a few of the cobbled sections. Interested in joining up?


Possibly...I'll be there with my girlfriend but we still haven't figured out how we're getting out of town. We were thinking of taking the train out to Compiegne and then renting a car for the day. We'd like to get the most "bang for our buck" as far as the race goes.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

If you are thinking about taking a train out to Compiegne and renting a car on race-day, you might have problems. Non-airport car rental offices are typically closed on sundays (as is every thing here save cafés and bars!). Even if an office is open, you will lose precious time getting the car when you should be race-watching! 

You would be better off renting a car on Sat. and driving on the day. Otherwise, plan on taking the train up, watching the start and then hovelling away in some café w/ a TV for the rest of the day.

If you go with the first option, you can "caravan" with us as we have some experience picking up the race in a few strategic spots.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

philippec said:


> If you are thinking about taking a train out to Compiegne and renting a car on race-day, you might have problems. Non-airport car rental offices are typically closed on sundays (as is every thing here save cafés and bars!). Even if an office is open, you will lose precious time getting the car when you should be race-watching!
> 
> You would be better off renting a car on Sat. and driving on the day. Otherwise, plan on taking the train up, watching the start and then hovelling away in some café w/ a TV for the rest of the day.
> 
> If you go with the first option, you can "caravan" with us as we have some experience picking up the race in a few strategic spots.



Know it all....


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

<i>Git yur but n geer - Don't Litespeed need sum repping ovr on this side ov the pond n april?</i>

See, I can speak Texan. It is remarkably close to Tennesseean. 

You need to do a spring classics trip over here!


----------



## thedream (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey, if you do happen to be renting a car and would have space for a random person (ie me) I would greatly appercaite it. 
I am a student studying in Paris this semester and I really want to see this race. I think I am probably going to end up getting a train to saint quentin or Roubaix and spending the night there and then just seeing the race on a boring paved section...unfortunately I am too young to rent a car, maybe I will see if I can get a scooter...hehehe
If you have space and wouldn't mind draging me along my email is: [email protected] or my french cell 06 85 01 38 78

Thanks mate!

Brendan


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jul 3, 2006)

philippec said:


> If you are thinking about taking a train out to Compiegne and renting a car on race-day, you might have problems. Non-airport car rental offices are typically closed on sundays (as is every thing here save cafés and bars!). Even if an office is open, you will lose precious time getting the car when you should be race-watching!
> 
> You would be better off renting a car on Sat. and driving on the day. Otherwise, plan on taking the train up, watching the start and then hovelling away in some café w/ a TV for the rest of the day.
> 
> If you go with the first option, you can "caravan" with us as we have some experience picking up the race in a few strategic spots.


We don't really want to rent a car in the city due to the parking issue. We'll figure something out. Do you know of a timetable for the race? What time does it start?


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

philippec said:


> <i>Git yur but n geer - Don't Litespeed need sum repping ovr on this side ov the pond n april?</i>
> 
> See, I can speak Texan. It is remarkably close to Tennesseean.
> 
> You need to do a spring classics trip over here!


Haha. Im in Tennessee and I dont think we sound like Texans...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I always thought North Carolinian was pretty close to Texan. We were at least able to communicate. 

Tennesseean to Texan is sort of like Portuguese to Spanish... kinda sounds the same but really it's not.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> I always thought North Carolinian was pretty close to Texan. We were at least able to communicate.
> 
> Tennesseean to Texan is sort of like Portuguese to Spanish... kinda sounds the same but really it's not.


Oh c'mon y'all. Yer know it ain't that bad right?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'd do whatever phillippe suggests*

he's done it before
my friends did the caravan thing with some locals and saw the race in about 4 or 5 locales. Couple times they had to run across a field and leave their car on the side of the hwy but said it was a blast


----------



## thedream (Mar 22, 2008)

The best thing I have been able to find was here: http://www.lesamisdeparisroubaix.com/
Go down the page until you see Parcours as a pdf doc. (Starts at 9:45 I believe)

I am going to take a train somewhere, to watch it. Would you have room for me if I took the train out to a town?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

The publicitycaravan takes off at 9:35, the race starts at 10:50. Check your cell phone msgs and call me back. We will likely have room in the car from Saint Germain en Laye - you could catch the RER A to meet us there and drive up with us.

Cheers


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jul 3, 2006)

philippec said:


> The publicitycaravan takes off at 9:35, the race starts at 10:50. Check your cell phone msgs and call me back. We will likely have room in the car from Saint Germain en Laye - you could catch the RER A to meet us there and drive up with us.
> 
> Cheers



Should I assume that the RER A is the train from Paris to Compiegne? Any idea on how long it takes to get out there? I'd like to get out there in time to catch the start and then maybe bum a ride off anybody we can find to get out to the pave.


----------



## thedream (Mar 22, 2008)

RER is a train that goes from Paris to the suburbs.

Saint Germain en Laye is a stop on the RER A which is not in Compiegne, but Philippec would be driving to the start from there if I understand correctly. 

http://www.ratp.fr to find a map of the RER and prices for tickets, I think it will be like 8 euros or something coming from central paris.

Thank you Philippec, you da man! Tell me if I can bring anything, so far I am going to pack some Chimay...do you like that?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

thedream said:


> RER is a train that goes from Paris to the suburbs.
> 
> Saint Germain en Laye is a stop on the RER A which is not in Compiegne, but Philippec would be driving to the start from there if I understand correctly.
> 
> ...


Philippe is a top notch host for sure. He certainly knows to follow the local customs and I'm sure he will enjoy the beer, but I also happen to know that he has a soft spot for the apple ciders of the Brittany region. In the food department I've also known him to partake in a the enjoyment of some good Saucisson Sec, and the Petit Ecolier Cookies. He'll never burden you much with his likes, he's far too gracious that, so I offered up a few of the things I have seen him frequent when we have traveled together. 

https://seattlebonvivant.typepad.com/seattle_bon_vivant/2004/09/saucisson_sec.html

https://i4.peapod.com/c/OA/OAPAW.jpg


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

The Dream has the details on the RER A down. I will check to see how much space we have in the car(s). It might be easier for you to come w/us from the start. I'll let you know if we have the room as soon as I get a final count on those that are going and how many vehicles we will have. If you do come w/ us, the plan is to get to Compiegne about 2 hrs before the start and then try to hit 2-3 cobble sections.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Saucisson Sec is a known p.e.d.!!!


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jul 3, 2006)

philippec said:


> The Dream has the details on the RER A down. I will check to see how much space we have in the car(s). It might be easier for you to come w/us from the start. I'll let you know if we have the room as soon as I get a final count on those that are going and how many vehicles we will have. If you do come w/ us, the plan is to get to Compiegne about 2 hrs before the start and then try to hit 2-3 cobble sections.




Sounds great to me, Let me know if you have the space for two American stragglers.

If I read the site correctly it says that we can take the train from Gare du Nord to Compiègne and that it should take an hour or so. Sound right?


----------



## thedream (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks!
p.e.d.??


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm guessing here but I'd say Philippe edible delicacy


----------



## thedream (Mar 22, 2008)

hehehe


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

performance enhancing drug à la EPO


----------



## werdna (Feb 6, 2004)

Philippe is a great host. I'd recommend bringing his family some game. He especially likes hare.

AND DAMMIT... I want to go back to France and go with you guys!


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't wait. My flight leaves on Thursday for Paris. Early weather reports are calling for 55 and rainy at the race start.


----------

